# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch nước Ý

## Golden Tours

*Hành Hương Ý - Tham Dự Lễ Phong Chân Phước ĐGH Phaolô VI*


*TP.HCM - ROME – ASSISI – TP.HCM*


*07 Ngày – 06 Đêm*

Đối với những Kitô hữu thì không gì có thể so sánh với một lần đích thân được viếng thăm Roma để tận mắt được chiêm ngưỡng cái nôi của giáo hội - Tòa Thánh Vatican, Nhà nguyện Sistine,… Đây là một trong những điểm du lịch hành hương nổi tiếng. Đặc biệt hơn nhân dịp này, Qúy vị sẽ được tham gia vào buổi lễ long trọng Phong Chân Phước Đức Giáo Hoàng Phaolô VI – một mong ước của rất nhiều tín hữu - tại Quảng trường Thánh Phêrô vào ngày 19/10.



*NGÀY 01 (15/10): TP.HCM – ROME*
Qúy khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi Rome. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.


*NGÀY 02 (16/10): ROME (Ăn trưa, tối)
*-        Đến Rome, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe và HDV đưa Đoàn đi tham quan thành phố Rome, thủ đô của nước Ý – nơi đây còn được gọi là “thành phố 7 ngọn đồi”, là trung tâm kinh tế, văn hóa, thương mại và chính trị của Italia: 
•    *Đài phun nước Trevi*: đài phun nước Ba-rốc lớn nhất trong thành phố và đẹp nhất trên thế giới. Tương truyền rằng du khách ném đồng xu vào đài phun nước Trevi thì sẽ có ngày trở lại Rome.





•    *Lâu đài Thiên thần (Castel Sant’Angelo)*: đã từng được sử dụng như pháo đài, và lâu đài của Đức Giáo Hoàng, nay là bảo tàng quốc gia triển lãm nhiều cổ vật quý.





•    *Quảng trường Piazza Navona*: quảng trường nổi bật nhất của thời kỳ Ba-rốc ở Rome, với nhiều đài phun nước tuyệt đẹp.





•    *Điện Pantheon*, thuở đầu thờ các thần La Mã, kể từ năm 609 Pantheon trở thành nhà thờ và từ sau thời kỳ Phục Hưng đến nay cũng là nơi để lăng mộ của các vị vua Ý (Umberto I, Vittorio Emanuel II) cũng như các nhạc sĩ, họa sĩ hàng đầu thế giới như Raphael, Annibale Carracci, Arcangelo Corelli hay kiến trúc sư tài ba Baldassare Peruzzi.





•    *Quảng trường Tây Ban Nha (Spanish Steps)*


-        Ăn tối, về khách sạn nhận phòng và nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 03 (17/10): ROME (Ăn ba bữa)
*-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Tham quan:
•    *Bảo tàng Vatican, Tòa Thánh Vatican* được xây dựng hoàn tất từ năm 1735.




•    *Nhà nguyện Sistine Chapel* - nơi đã từng diễn ra các cuộc họp của Mật Viện Hồng Y bầu cử các Giáo Hoàng,





•    *Raphael’s Rooms* – gồm 4 phòng mở cửa cho công chúng tham quan trong Cung điện Vatican. Nổi tiếng với các bức bích họa được vẽ bởi Raphael, đánh dấu thời kỳ Phục hưng ở Rome.



-        Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Viếng Vương Cung Thánh Đường Thánh John Lateran*




•    *Đền Thờ Đức Bà Cả St. Mary Major Basilica* hay còn gọi là Đền Thờ Đức Mẹ Xuống Tuyết.


-        Dùng bữa tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 04 (18/10): ROME - ASSISI – ROME (Ăn ba bữa)
*-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan Assisi:
•    *Chụp hình Vương Cung Thánh Đường Santa Maria degli Angeli* – một trong 7 ngôi Thánh đường công giáo có kiến trúc đồ sộ và lớn nhất trên thế giới.





•    *Nhà nguyện Porziuncola* – nơi thánh Phanxicô đã lập dòng và Nhà nguyện Cappella del Transito



-        Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Vương Cung Thánh Đường Thánh Francis* và chiêm ngưỡng những bức bích họa đẹp của Giotto.
-        Về lại Rome ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn.



*NGÀY 05 (19/10): ROME - Tham Dự Lễ Phong Chân Phước ĐGH Phaolô VI (Ăn ba bữa)
*-        Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, xe và HDV chở Đoàn đi
•    *Tham Dự Lễ Phong Chân Phước ĐGH Phaolô VI tại Quảng trường Thánh Phêrô.*
-        Dùng bữa trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tiếp tục khám phá Rome cổ kính:
•    *Đấu trường La Mã Colosseum* hình ê-lip là một trong 7 kỳ quan của thế giới cổ đại – công trình được bắt đầu xây dựng từ những năm 70 - 72 sau CN.





*•    Hội trường La Mã*: nằm giữa đồi Palatine và đồi Capitoline, đây là trung tâm của đời sống chính trị, thương mại và tư pháp ở La Mã cổ đại.





•    *Tự do tham quan và mua sắm tại các trung tâm thương mại trong thành phố
*-        Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 06 (20/10): ROME – TP.HCM (Ăn sáng)*
Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.



*NGÀY 07 (21/10): TP.HCM* 
Đến sân bay quốc tế Tân Sơn Nhất. Kết thúc hành trình và hẹn gặp lại quý khách.










*Giá tour: …VNĐ/khách*


*54.400.000 VNĐ (dịch vụ) + 1.400.000 VNĐ (thuế) = 55.800.000 VNĐ/khách*


*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)*

*Bao gồm:*
-    Vé máy bay khứ hồi.
-    Phí an ninh sân bay, phí xăng dầu, thuế phi trường: 1.400.000 VNĐ (có thể thay đổi lúc xuất vé)

-    Lệ phí visa Châu Âu.
-    Khách sạn 4 sao (phòng đôi hoặc phòng ba vì lý do giới tính).
-    Ăn uống, tham quan, xe vận chuyển máy lạnh, đời mới theo chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch. Mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/ trường hợp khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả. 

-    Công ty sẽ sắp xếp cho đoàn tham dự Lễ mỗi ngày
-    Quà tặng của Golden Tours: nón, balô du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*
-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị ít nhất 06 tháng tính đến ngày về VN)
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 7.000.000 VNĐ/khách
-    Tham quan ngoài chương trình, chi phí cá nhân, hành lý quá cước, giặt ủi, điện thoại ….
-    Tiền tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế (180.000VNĐ/người/ngày)
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).
-    Đối với khách Việt Kiều Visa Việt Nam (01 lần) phải làm visa nhập cảnh lại Việt Nam khoảng 735.000VNĐ/khách (lấy tại cửa khẩu Tân Sơn Nhất có giá trị 01 tháng/01 lần)



*Ghi chú:*
-    Trẻ em dưới 02 tuổi: 30% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 02 tuổi đến dưới 12 tuổi: 75% giá tour + thuế các loại (không giường, ngủ ghép chung với người lớn). Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên bằng giá tour người lớn.

-    Nếu Qúy khách bị rớt visa, Qúy khách vẫn phải đóng 4.000.000 VNĐ/khách (phí visa, phí dịch vụ, phí dịch thuật, thư mời bảo lãnh, phí tư vấn hồ sơ)

-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.

-    Khách sạn tại Rome có thể cách trung tâm khoảng 50km vì rơi vào dịp cao điểm. 
-    Nếu đoàn từ 10 – 14 khách, phụ thu 7.000.000  VNĐ/khách 


*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours*
*Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*





*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Quý Khách Một Chuyến Hành Hương Đầy Ý Nghĩa*

----------


## Bảo Huyền

Mình thấy tại sao ko phải là 1 chuyến du lịch Châu Âu, hay hành hương Châu Âu, Nếu đi Ý không thì hơi phí, những lộ trình rất gần mà bạn có thể tham quan được 4, 5 nước... Bạn có thể tham khảo 1 số tour Châu Âu lịch trình cũng khả ok như cty du lich viet, cty vietravel....

----------

